# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Spot Silver Trying $16/ounce

## Jordan

Checking into my forex account before bed, and what do I find?  A nice gap in the price of spot silver to $16 an ounce.  



Looks like we're going to try $16 an ounce.  We might hit a brief consolidation here, especially with an RSI registering in at 77.

If you're in right now, enjoy it, if you're not, you might get the chance to buy in at a lower price soon.  Either way, I still think we're going to retest last year's highs.

----------


## stag15

$20 is going to come very quickly.  I am reading the Kitco forums and everyone is waiting for a correction before they buy.  I don't think the people on Kitco understand what our dollar is doing.  Gold/silver won't correct if the dollar keeps falling.  Peter Schiff says a lot of people are going to miss the boat because they are trying to time the market.  The technicals no longer hold water.  The fundamentals are taking over which means a much lower dollar.

----------


## Crash Martinez

Then what's with this morning's droppage?  Hopefully it's enough of a dip to get the investor's interest up.....

----------


## theoakman

> $20 is going to come very quickly.  I am reading the Kitco forums and everyone is waiting for a correction before they buy.  I don't think the people on Kitco understand what our dollar is doing.  Gold/silver won't correct if the dollar keeps falling.  Peter Schiff says a lot of people are going to miss the boat because they are trying to time the market.  The technicals no longer hold water.  The fundamentals are taking over which means a much lower dollar.


Every market has intervention right now.  Eventually, the fundamentals will squash the intervention and the market will win.  I don't see it yet though.  If the market were truly turning the corner, we'd already be at $50 Silver.  That being said, I'm buying more today.

----------


## Crash Martinez

15.95 at the moment..

----------


## Crash Martinez

> 15.95 at the moment..


...then instantly dropped 14 cents.

----------


## devil21

> ...then instantly dropped 14 cents.


Im pretty pissed.  Someone is manipulation the crap out of silver.  I logged onto my broker account and was happy to see SLV was up to $15.75 at around 4:30pm for a nice profit for me for the day.  I just checked at 4:45pm and it was down to $15.47?!?  Nearly a 30 cent drop in a matter of minutes?  WTF?!

ETA:  Now its back up to 15.75 a minute later!  Maybe my broker page is screwing up.  That was just weird.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Im pretty pissed.  Someone is manipulation the crap out of silver.  I logged onto my broker account and was happy to see SLV was up to $15.75 at around 4:30pm for a nice profit for me for the day.  I just checked at 4:45pm and it was down to $15.47?!?  Nearly a 30 cent drop in a matter of minutes?  WTF?!
> 
> ETA:  Now its back up to 15.75 a minute later!  Maybe my broker page is screwing up.  That was just weird.


Here is one you can watch live time.

----------


## Jordan

> Im pretty pissed.  Someone is manipulation the crap out of silver.  I logged onto my broker account and was happy to see SLV was up to $15.75 at around 4:30pm for a nice profit for me for the day.  I just checked at 4:45pm and it was down to $15.47?!?  Nearly a 30 cent drop in a matter of minutes?  WTF?!
> 
> ETA:  Now its back up to 15.75 a minute later!  Maybe my broker page is screwing up.  That was just weird.


We're hitting a lot of selling pressure right now.  Tons of selling pressure at $16, it may take a few days, or a few tries, to finally get through.

----------


## the count

> $20 is going to come very quickly.  I am reading the Kitco forums and everyone is waiting for a correction before they buy.  I don't think the people on Kitco understand what our dollar is doing.  Gold/silver won't correct if the dollar keeps falling.  Peter Schiff says a lot of people are going to miss the boat because they are trying to time the market.  The technicals no longer hold water.  The fundamentals are taking over which means a much lower dollar.


Just like the correction back to 600 did not materialize when gold was around 750+, those waiting for cheaper entry levels will freak out when gold crosses 1000 and quickly advances to 1100 without a breather. At least thats my guess, no crystal ball yet.

----------


## devil21

Im pretty new to playing with commodities funds/ETFs but am I imagining that they always lose value after the market closes?  Every day so far my SLV and DXO take a hit in after hours trading even when they were way up at the close.  They have yet to actually go up after hours, only fall.  Anybody know why?

----------


## Dr.3D

Well, it's up to $16.07 right now.

----------


## Jordan

> Well, it's up to $16.07 right now.


$16.16 is the next resistance point.  We'll see how we fair there.

Right now I'm looking at RSI divergence on the 3hr chart, not really good for a short term long.

----------


## stag15

It is only 3 cents away now.

----------


## devil21

> Well, it's up to $16.07 right now.


Spot price may be up but my SLV is down .07 since the markets closed.  It ended the session at 15.76 and is now sitting at 15.69 in my account, and at 15.63 as of 8pm according to CNBC.  Yet silver spot closed at 16.00 even and is now up to 16.22 in the foreign markets.  So I guess I don't understand how silver spot could be steadily going up and SLV going down at the same time.

----------


## stag15

> Spot price may be up but my SLV is down .07 since the markets closed.  It ended the session at 15.76 and is now sitting at 15.69 in my account, and at 15.63 as of 8pm according to CNBC.  So I guess I don't understand how silver spot could be going up and SLV going down at the same time.


This is why I don't invest in SLV or GLD, only GDX.  If I want to buy gold/silver, I buy bars/coins, not paper.  GDX is just for fun as it outperforms gold/silver.

----------


## devil21

> This is why I don't invest in SLV or GLD, only GDX.  If I want to buy gold/silver, I buy bars/coins, not paper.  GDX is just for fun as it outperforms gold/silver.


I picked some up just to ride along with silver's rise but Im quickly seeing that SLV is not very good at tracking silver itself.  And the only thing I can think of is that SLV is being sold off after hours to take the day's profits, which SUCKS since I can't participate in after hours so I have to sit and watch silver spot go vertical while my SLV goes DOWN.  WTF

----------


## stag15

> I picked some up just to ride along with silver's rise but Im quickly seeing that SLV is not very good at tracking silver itself.  And the only thing I can think of is that SLV is being sold off after hours to take the day's profits, which SUCKS since I can't participate in after hours so I have to sit and watch silver spot go vertical while my SLV goes DOWN.  WTF


Invest in GDX, the gold miners ETF.  It tracks the HUI and outperforms gold/silver by about 1-2%.

----------


## sparebulb

> Invest in GDX, the gold miners ETF.  It tracks the HUI and outperforms gold/silver by about 1-2%.


Am I correct in my observation that mine stocks drop 30X faster than the metal when there is a pullback?

----------


## qh4dotcom

It's at $16.13 now

----------


## Dr.3D

> It's at $16.13 now


The big question is, what will it do when the NYSE opens tomorrow?
I am almost willing to bet it will be short sold down by the 4 major players again.

----------


## stag15

> Am I correct in my observation that mine stocks drop 30X faster than the metal when there is a pullback?


Can you show an example?  I am looking at a 5yr of the HUI vs GLD.  The only time the HUI sold off substantially was when all the markets sold off back in 2008 and gold hit 700.  There was no fundamental reason why the HUI should have gone down 70%.  

My understanding is that the HUI (GDX) performs based upon the earnings of the mining companies.  As gold/silver go up, the earnings for those companies increase much more.  For example, let's say that a company makes a profit on gold over $700.  At $900, they have an EPS of $1.  At $1100, they have an EPS of $2 (hypothetical).  In order to maintain the same P/E, the stock must now double in price.  IMO, the biggest gains in these indexes will be made once gold breaks 1000 and continues to make new highs.

----------


## theoakman

I'm simply going to steadily just keep putting money in every week to Physical Silver, Gold/Miners, and possibly oil.  Right now, I'm not buying anymore oil.  Haven't bought any since Feb.  If there is a pullback in oil below $60, I'll go back in again.  I've given up diversifying into various sectors of the economy.  IMO, Silver and Oil have the most amazing long term supply/demand fundamentals.  I'll stick to what works.

----------


## Crash Martinez

Silver got up to almost 16.30 during the night, now has pulled back to 15.80.  I liked that explanation about pressure to sell at 16 - reminds me of how the DJIA kept bouncing at 8K on the way down - hopefully there's something to it.

The one thing I'm really concerned about is that the price jump in silver will be forcibly delayed until hyperinflation renders it virtually meaningless.  Then, instead of trading in silver for loads of worthless FRN's, we'll have the equally value-destructive task of bartering in silver, most likely with people who don't recognize its scarcity, etc.

Or we could just have all our PM's stolen by "Hermano Mayor."

Or die trying to keep it.

None of these options is particularly appealing to me!

----------


## Dr.3D

Well, there goes that sell off, just as I suspected would happen.
Silver is down to $15.45

----------


## theoakman

> Well, there goes that sell off, just as I suspected would happen.
> Silver is down to $15.45


hehe, $15.20....CRASH AND BURN BABY!!!!...If we get down to 13, I'm sticking my entire paycheck this week into Silver.

----------


## pahs1994

> Well, there goes that sell off, just as I suspected would happen.
> Silver is down to $15.45


lol i wish i knew what I was doing. Lets just say my first ever purchase of silver didn't go so well...

----------


## Crash Martinez

> hehe, $15.20....CRASH AND BURN BABY!!!!...If we get down to 13, I'm sticking my entire paycheck this week into Silver.



NO!


SUCKS!


I want my $50 /ounce NOW!!

----------


## Jordan

Who'da thunk? 

$16 is going to be tough to get through.

----------


## KCIndy

C'mon, silver silver silver baayyyybe!!

Drop back down to $11/ounce where you were the LAST time I bought!!  I need to buy more!!

----------


## auctionguy10

lol where should a guy like me with $2000 in savings go to buy silver? Is it worth it when thats all I have?

----------


## Crash Martinez

> lol where should a guy like me with $2000 in savings go to buy silver? Is it worth it when thats all I have?


APMEX.

And you'll get more now than I got for the same amount.

----------


## pahs1994

What payment method do you prefer on APMEX? I bought yesterday  and I was going to use CC but they wanted $20 for shipping so i did Personal check for 12. Is it better to do money orders?

----------


## Crash Martinez

> What payment method do you prefer on APMEX? I bought yesterday  and I was going to use CC but they wanted $20 for shipping so i did Personal check for 12. Is it better to do money orders?


I did a money order, which sucked because I freakin' bought it from the Post Office.  For over a thousand dollars.

I couldn't have come much closer to declaring:

"HELLO DHS, FBI, IRS, CIA, AND EVERY OTHER GOV'T AGENCY THAT COULD POSSIBLY WANT A PIECE OF ME: I'M BUYING A LOT OF "SOMETHING" FROM APMEX.COM."

Stupid.  If I could do it again, believe me, I'd have done it differently.

----------


## tmosley

> I did a money order, which sucked because I freakin' bought it from the Post Office.  For over a thousand dollars.
> 
> I couldn't have come much closer to declaring:
> 
> "HELLO DHS, FBI, IRS, CIA, AND EVERY OTHER GOV'T AGENCY THAT COULD POSSIBLY WANT A PIECE OF ME: I'M BUYING A LOT OF "SOMETHING" FROM APMEX.COM."
> 
> Stupid.  If I could do it again, believe me, I'd have done it differently.


Don't worry about it.  You can always say you used it to buy cocaine.

----------


## pahs1994

> I did a money order, which sucked because I freakin' bought it from the Post Office.  For over a thousand dollars.
> 
> I couldn't have come much closer to declaring:
> 
> "HELLO DHS, FBI, IRS, CIA, AND EVERY OTHER GOV'T AGENCY THAT COULD POSSIBLY WANT A PIECE OF ME: I'M BUYING A LOT OF "SOMETHING" FROM APMEX.COM."
> 
> Stupid.  If I could do it again, believe me, I'd have done it differently.


lol no worries. I waited months and months to buy. And since I don't own any silver and the price kept going up  I decided I should purchase just in case it keeps going up and I have to pay 50 per oz. Sure enough I buy it at its highest point and as soon as i do it, it starts going wayyy down.

But atleast i got the silver so that is all i really cared about for my first purchase.

----------


## tmosley

Yeah, I started buying back when it was up near $20 an ounce.  I bought on a pull back to $18, but it kept going down after that.  I'm still glad I have those bars, though.  I'm sure they'll have a lot more purchasing power in times to come.

----------


## s35wf

i also bought some too high; i actually bought some fine generic rounds at 17.50 each once; what was I thinking then??? 

I also got some buffalos at around 13.13; 
some i paid too much for; just started collecting this last year or so.... wish i'dve listened to dad and bought back in like 2000

Oh well, im buying and holding Longgg term.....

----------


## s35wf

> lol where should a guy like me with $2000 in savings go to buy silver? Is it worth it when thats all I have?


I usually buy in lots of 100 oz.  that way it brings the price down some when ordering and shipping is 20-25 per order.

----------


## tmosley

> I usually buy in lots of 100 oz.  that way it brings the price down some when ordering and shipping is 20-25 per order.


I enjoyed buying a large amount of their generic silver pieces.  I got lots of neat stuff that probably has collector's value (presidential series bars with raised busts, a couple of nice Coca Cola ones, and lots of holiday ones).  The one ounce pieces are also a lot easier to trade with, if you believe in a coming economic collapse.

----------


## s35wf

> I enjoyed buying a large amount of their generic silver pieces.  I got lots of neat stuff that probably has collector's value (presidential series bars with raised busts, a couple of nice Coca Cola ones, and lots of holiday ones).  The one ounce pieces are also a lot easier to trade with, if you believe in a coming economic collapse.


yeah i got a lot of xmas related pieces; actually i dont really remember whats in that bag; ill have to go play wih it later.  I have no idea what some pieces could be worth since im not into numistactics/collectibles.  one day ill get around to sorting and checking it out.  any tips on what more be more valuable than just spot on something like those???

----------


## acptulsa

> yeah i got a lot of xmas related pieces; actually i dont really remember whats in that bag; ill have to go play wih it later.  I have no idea what some pieces could be worth since im not into numistactics/collectibles.  one day ill get around to sorting and checking it out.  any tips on what more be more valuable than just spot on something like those???


There are sites that have values.  On U.S. mint issues, you'll need to find the date (which is easy) and the mint mark (this is a little trickier, especially since the Philadelphia mint never used one until WWII for a short time, and very recently).  Rarity conquers all, and condition is secondary.  A very rare issue in excellent condition is, simply, that much more rare and therefore that much more valuable.  Special issues are seldom all that valuable as they are often kept out of ciruclation, in good shape, and safe.  This applies to both official mint commemorative issues and the products of private mints.  The regular circulating coins, not so much.  Condition enters the picture with them.

If the 'net doesn't treat you well on the subject, go get the Blue Book or Red Book out of your local library.  Even one that's out of date will alert you to anything rare you might have, even if the value isn't current.  And they clearly show you where to find the mint marks (if any).  They also cover _some_ non-mint issued stuff.

Meanwhile, take them out of the bag and store them in such a way that they don't scratch each other.  Don't handle them without gloves or something, as finger oils encourage tarnish.  And seperate out all the 1964 and older dimes and up (quarters, halves, dollars) from the pennies, nickles and newer stuff.  The latter (including the dimes, quarters, halves since 1965 and all Eisenhower dollars and small dollars) are copper and nickel, and the copper in particular also speeds tarnishing.

----------


## tmosley

> yeah i got a lot of xmas related pieces; actually i dont really remember whats in that bag; ill have to go play wih it later.  I have no idea what some pieces could be worth since im not into numistactics/collectibles.  one day ill get around to sorting and checking it out.  any tips on what more be more valuable than just spot on something like those???


Honestly, I have no idea.  I just bought them for the silver value, but I would expect that those with nice art, and those with raised busts are probably worth more.  If nothing else, they would make dandy gifts.

----------


## jy006m

Good, we bounced today after the huge selloff yesterday in both silver and oil.

----------


## acptulsa

> Good, we bounced today after the huge selloff yesterday in both silver and oil.


Good is a relative term.  I'd rather it had waited until after payday!

----------


## jy006m

> Good is a relative term.  I'd rather it had waited until after payday!


Well I am probably not going to add to my position in silver. If I add to my investments, the next asset to put money into is probably agriculture commodities and then perhaps China stocks after that. There are always going to be investment opportunities so it's foolish to not want what you're holding to go up.

----------


## Dforkus

think about India too..
I went in for 100 TTM at 10.12 the other day

----------


## jy006m

> think about India too..
> I went in for 100 TTM at 10.12 the other day


Yeah I think the investment choices are gold, silver, platinum, oil, agriculture, other metals (like copper and nickel), shorting US treasuries, China, and like you said maybe India. Anything I'm missing?

But basically the strategy should be of all those choices above, pick whichever one is the most undervalued at the time you have additional money to invest rather than waiting for a particular asset to go down.

----------


## tmosley

> Yeah I think the investment choices are gold, silver, platinum, oil, agriculture, other metals (like copper and nickel), shorting US treasuries, China, and like you said maybe India. Anything I'm missing?
> 
> But basically the strategy should be of all those choices above, pick whichever one is the most undervalued at the time you have additional money to invest rather than waiting for a particular asset to go down.


You already have some if you have oil, but I would invest in energy production as well, preferably in Asia.

----------


## devil21

> Good, we bounced today after the huge selloff yesterday in both silver and oil.


Yeah that was a nice turn around today.  After the beating my SLV and DXO took yesterday I caught myself thinking about getting out.  Then I remembered that this $#@! isn't for the weak stomached and was rewarded with my highest profit to date.  Still didnt sell though.

----------


## Crash Martinez

> ...this $#@! isn't for the weak stomached...


yeah...
speaking of which, silver's dropping again now, like a hot rock through a wet paper bag.

----------


## Dforkus

> Anything I'm missing?


  Tobacco, particularly outside the US, where tobacco isn't being sued/taxed out of existence... The US equity leader in this would  be Phillip Morris International (symbol PM), which is a spin off of the old Phillip Morris, dedicated entirely to overseas markets, it is a good weak dollar trade, if you feel so inclined.  

I've used its dividend as a way to essentially play FOREX dollar trade, without all of the underlying fees and hassle (dividends garner less tax too, at least for now)... The business itself isn't that shabby either...

----------


## Crash Martinez

... back to 15.27...

----------


## Mister Grieves

Today is payday, and I'm thankful for this pullback. I'm not sure how many more we'll see before it goes back to $20 and beyond. It could happen very quickly.

----------


## devil21

> yeah...
> speaking of which, silver's dropping again now, like a hot rock through a wet paper bag.


Next time it's back above my buy in price Im dumping my SLV and putting the cash into hard stuff, either physical silver or preps.  There's just too much volatility to tolerate for some fake paper silver.

----------


## tmosley

> Next time it's back above my buy in price Im dumping my SLV and putting the cash into hard stuff, either physical silver or preps.  There's just too much volatility to tolerate for some fake paper silver.


If you are going to buy physical, why wait?  You get the same amount of silver no matter when you trade it in.

----------


## stag15

> If you are going to buy physical, why wait?  You get the same amount of silver no matter when you trade it in.


Maybe he wants to break even on his commisions?

----------


## tmosley

I'd rather take the loss on my taxes and pay cash for the metal...

----------


## devil21

> If you are going to buy physical, why wait?  You get the same amount of silver no matter when you trade it in.


Im not exactly sure what you mean?  I'd buy some physical right now on the dip but I have a stupid problem that's preventing it at the moment.  My checkcard number was somehow stolen and Ive been waiting two weeks for a replacement card.  Can't order anything from APMEX (without the hassle of money orders and whatnot) and Im not using a credit card.  I don't have enough invested to bother with any tax implications.  Only a few hundred bucks.

But yeah stag is also correct.  I don't want to piss away my commissions either so Ill wait for the inevitable rise back up to sell.  Im not entirely sure Ill buy physical anyway.  The direction things are heading makes the 20 pound bag of rice for $12 look like a pretty good buy instead of a half oz of silver.

----------


## bander87

> If you are going to buy physical, why wait?  You get the same amount of silver no matter when you trade it in.


Timing can be somewhat important. I can sell off at any time, but it may take a bit longer to transfer money from the broker's account to another account where I can actually spend it on physical silver. If this process takes at least a couple days, good timing could help you get more silver.

----------


## Dr.3D

Anybody else notice how it takes a day or so for the spot price to rise and then when it goes down, it happens in around half an hour?   Doesn't that look kind of suspicious?

----------


## jy006m

I've seen days in the past where gold or silver would shoot up instantly.

----------


## stag15

> I've seen days in the past where gold or silver would shoot up instantly.


Yea, but look at gold.  It formed the most perfect iHnS pattern, and was forming this nice little trading channel and slowly moving towards $980.  It then dropped about $20 from 815-845 AM on June 7th.  The dollar strengthened a lot at the same time, but what caused the dollar to shoot up so quickly?  There was no news.

----------


## devil21

Another day of silver getting hammered.  Down nearly 2.5% while gold only lost .25%.  Anybody know why silver is getting hammered down proportionately more than gold?

----------


## tmosley

> Another day of silver getting hammered.  Down nearly 2.5% while gold only lost .25%.  Anybody know why silver is getting hammered down proportionately more than gold?


Proportionally larger short positions in the big banks (relative to the size of the market).

That's the only explanation I can come up with, as an improving economy ought to bode well for silver prices.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Another day of silver getting hammered.  Down nearly 2.5% while gold only lost .25%.  Anybody know why silver is getting hammered down proportionately more than gold?


Probably because silver has risen so fast in price in the past weeks....now it's dropping at the same speed at which it rose.

Same goes for platinum...it's dropping as fast as it rose.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Proportionally larger short positions in the big banks (relative to the size of the market).
> 
> That's the only explanation I can come up with, as an improving economy ought to bode well for silver prices.


Yes, people need to read more from Ted Butler's web site.
http://www.investmentrarities.com/weeklycommentary.html

----------


## Crash Martinez

> Yes, people need to read more from Ted Butler's web site.
> http://www.investmentrarities.com/weeklycommentary.html


definitely.



...still waiting for this week's commentary though!

----------


## PaulaGem

> Anybody else notice how it takes a day or so for the spot price to rise and then when it goes down, it happens in around half an hour?   Doesn't that look kind of suspicious?



Kitco technical charts



The COMEX silver was shorted down by several major banks from the $20.  These were "naked shorts" so they have to buy silver to cover.   This is why they will hold down  and control the price as long as they can. 

By the way, they're using OUR TARP MONEY to buy the silver to cover their shorts.

http://meltdown2011.com/2008/09/29/c...-manipulation/

http://goldismoney.info/forums/archi.../t-333604.html

You can't get volume figures and other data that you need to properly analyze this market but you can infer it from the moving averages on the long term chart.  The price goes up rapidly as they buy physical to cover shorts, then it gets shorted down.   The price roughly tracks that 14 day moving average which is now support in an upward trending market.  If the 14 day or 30 day actually moves down that means that someone is shorting again.    The COMEX is no longer a commodities market as quantities traded exceed physical supply.





Note the totally unprecedented dip in the 60 day below the 200 day- that and public records are proof positive of the shorting and manipulation going on in the market.   Also note that the shorting happened just before the big "banking crisis".     
They knew it was coming.

----------


## PaulaGem

> Another day of silver getting hammered.  Down nearly 2.5% while gold only lost .25%.  Anybody know why silver is getting hammered down proportionately more than gold?


There is a larger disconnect between COMEX silver and reality.   Silver has more industrial usage, that's why it's getting played harder.

----------


## acptulsa

> By the way, they're using OUR TARP MONEY to buy the silver to cover their shorts.


Just in case anyone was still silly enough to think TARP money was about loaning to businesses--or had anything to do with job creation/preservation at all...

----------


## theoakman

> Probably because silver has risen so fast in price in the past weeks....now it's dropping at the same speed at which it rose.
> 
> Same goes for platinum...it's dropping as fast as it rose.


You can't kill the metal.  
The metal will live on.
Ben Bernanke tried to kill the metal.
HE FAILED!!!!!!! AS HE WAS STRICKEN DOWN TO THE GROUND!!!!!!!!!1111111

YouTube - Tenacious D - The Metal

----------


## Mordan

> By the way, they're using OUR TARP MONEY to buy the silver to cover their shorts.


they are using the money they got when they sold silver in the first place! 

common this board is full of kids not doing their homework. they cry *silver silver gold gold* without understand zip about what's happening.

silver is going up because of speculation and it goes down just as fast when speculators turn around.

anyone who wants to get the feel of this market HAS TO manage to make a profit using a FOREX broker that does commodities as well. educate yourself. otherwise you are just a lamer. 

also read Mish's blog.

----------


## Dr.3D

> they are using the money they got when they sold silver in the first place! 
> 
> common this board is full of kids not doing their homework. they cry *silver silver gold gold* without understand zip about what's happening.
> 
> silver is going up because of speculation and it goes down just as fast when speculators turn around.
> 
> anyone who wants to get the feel of this market HAS TO manage to make a profit using a FOREX broker that does commodities as well. educate yourself. otherwise you are just a lamer. 
> 
> also read Mish's blog.


Well, here is one 63 year old kid that says BS.

----------


## Jordan

> Well, here is one 63 year old kid that says BS.


Here's a 19 year old that says BS to you.
----

This board is full of people who are buying gold and silver by the hoards but have no idea what they're actually buying.  As of right now, silver should be dropping like a rock due to a decline in industrial demand.  On the contrary, the number of people who fear inflation are buying up ample loads of silver, covering up the dip in demand.

I don't think silver will march through $16 per ounce any time soon.  Speculators are driving the commodity game, and inflation consumer side has yet to catch up with perceived inflation from speculators.  Silvers current price is a bet into the future, a bet that none of us know will or won't turn out.

You can't just sit around and wait for the "end game."  If you're doing that, you're losing a lot of money.  Mordan was right, use and FX broker, and buy on leverage.  Because if you KNOW inflation is coming wouldn't it be good to first protect your wealth then grow it?

I mean idk, making 10% per year with 10% inflation isn't much.  But even at a rather conservative 3:1 leverage you'd earn 30% per year against 10% leverage.

Prepare for the end game all you please, but I'd prefer to take my profits now and cash in and out of the market.   The economic scenario everyone forecasts could be many recessions away, or it could be tomorrrow.  My bet is that we'll go through a few more swings.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Here's a 19 year old that says BS to you.
> ----
> 
> This board is full of people who are buying gold and silver by the hoards but have no idea what they're actually buying.  As of right now, silver should be dropping like a rock due to a decline in industrial demand.  On the contrary, the number of people who fear inflation are buying up ample loads of silver, covering up the dip in demand.
> 
> I don't think silver will march through $16 per ounce any time soon.  Speculators are driving the commodity game, and inflation consumer side has yet to catch up with perceived inflation from speculators.  Silvers current price is a bet into the future, a bet that none of us know will or won't turn out.
> 
> You can't just sit around and wait for the "end game."  If you're doing that, you're losing a lot of money.  Mordan was right, use and FX broker, and buy on leverage.  Because if you KNOW inflation is coming wouldn't it be good to first protect your wealth then grow it?
> 
> ...


The thing is, when talking about the COMEX, we are talking about fake, paper silver.   There is a lot more paper silver on the COMEX then there is real silver on the entire planet.    There are 3 or 4 major players who are holding more than 40% of the COMEX short positions.   If that isn't manipulation, I don't know what you would call it.   It just turns out, those major players are banks.   They naked short sell and make a killing while at the same time suppress the price of paper silver on the COMEX.   Seems they can get paid for doing just what they want to do and that is to suppress the the spot price of the metal.   This works for them because they don't want the U.S. Dollar to look bad in comparison to the spot price of silver.

The CFTC is supposed to be doing an investigation, but we all know that they won't find anything because they are in the pockets of those bankers.

----------


## Jordan

> The thing is, when talking about the COMEX, we are talking about fake, paper silver.   There is a lot more paper silver on the COMEX then there is real silver on the entire planet.    There are 3 or 4 major players who are holding more than 40% of the COMEX short positions.   If that isn't manipulation, I don't know what you would call it.   It just turns out, those major players are banks.   They naked short sell and make a killing while at the same time suppress the price of paper silver on the COMEX.   Seems they can get paid for doing just what they want to do and that is to suppress the the spot price of the metal.   This works for them because they don't want the U.S. Dollar to look bad in comparison to the spot price of silver.
> 
> The CFTC is supposed to be doing an investigation, but we all know that they won't find anything because they are in the pockets of those bankers.


Again, an endgame thing.  I'm not playing for the endgame, I'm playing for the now.  Sure having a bit of physical metals is always a wise decision, there's no reason to hoard when there's many other effective methods.

----------


## devil21

I dumped my SLV today.  Only lost a few bucks so no biggie.  It's physical or nothing in my future.  The paper stuff is just too volatile and manipulated to mess with.  Lesson learned.

----------


## bander87

> Here's a 19 year old that says BS to you.
> ----
> 
> This board is full of people who are buying gold and silver by the hoards but have no idea what they're actually buying.  As of right now, silver should be dropping like a rock due to a decline in industrial demand.  On the contrary, the number of people who fear inflation are buying up ample loads of silver, covering up the dip in demand.
> 
> I don't think silver will march through $16 per ounce any time soon.  Speculators are driving the commodity game, and inflation consumer side has yet to catch up with perceived inflation from speculators.  Silvers current price is a bet into the future, a bet that none of us know will or won't turn out.
> 
> You can't just sit around and wait for the "end game."  If you're doing that, you're losing a lot of money.  Mordan was right, use and FX broker, and buy on leverage.  Because if you KNOW inflation is coming wouldn't it be good to first protect your wealth then grow it?
> 
> ...


That's fine and dandy for you. Some people aren't buying silver to play with though. You have to remember people buy for different reasons. Heck, maybe the hoarders actually will be better off in the end game.

----------


## stag15

> Again, an endgame thing.  I'm not playing for the endgame, I'm playing for the now.  Sure having a bit of physical metals is always a wise decision, there's no reason to hoard when there's many other effective methods.


How about you put 80% into physical PMs, and then play with the other 20% in paper.  You do realize that when the endgame comes, it will be really tough transferring the paper stuff into physical stuff.  At that point it won't matter what type gains  in paper you were receiving.

----------


## stag15

YouTube - Physical Silver is Money - contest winner

----------


## Dr.3D

> definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...still waiting for this week's commentary though!


Here it is. 
http://news.silverseek.com/TedButler/1244574104.php

----------

